# Advice / help for the newby..



## Tatgal83

Hi there

I know you probably get this like a billion times, and I will research -promise. But can anyone recommend some tips for....

1) Staying motivated - I find it really difficult to drag my a** out of bed let alone to the gym. And the days that I do -although I get that sense of achievement and the diet starts out good, by afternoon I'm flagging and chocolate is screaming my name. Some days I don't give in, and feel crap and the days I do give in, again I feel crap.

2) Injuries - enthusiasm, I get the buzz like most people and I think "I'm not an athlete and they must do waaay more exercise that me so it can't hurt me ..." and so I over do it and end up with an injury. At the moment I have right calf issue due to over enthusiastic treadmill use (yes treadmill!!! Not even out doors) I always do lot of stretching and warm ups/downs. But no matter what...I always seem to do something to myself thats painful and then limits my workout.

In the gym I do a mix of cardio ...warm up...

10 mins bike

10 mins x cross

then stretching

Then switch to weights...

Lat pull down x 15 reps @ 25/30 kg?? kilo (It began with a K...)

Rest...then again 10 [email protected] 30kg.

Chess press x 10 reps @ 25kg

Rest...then again x 10 @20kg

Butterfly x 15 reps @ 30kgs

Rest...15 [email protected] 25kg

Then I move onto my legs....

Leg press...x 20 reps @ 60kg

Rest... x 15 reps @60kg

Leg curl x 15 reps @ 25kg

Rest ... x 10 reps @ 25kg

I also do free weights and floor work, consisting off sit ups on the ball, leg raises, plank etc and 3kg dumbell in each hand, which is basically the same as above x reps etc.

I then go back to the stepper and do 5 mins climb at a rate of 70 - 90 steps per minute.

Then rowing for around 10 mins -leisurely pace.

Note* When I do the weights I feel pretty strong for the first couple of reps, but gradually start to shake. Then I have my break, and then drop the weight slightly and go again at the reps -shaking like you wouldn't believe. - but i guess this is normal?

I do this about 3 times a week - Monday, Thurs and fri. (I have night school 5.30 - 9.30 Tues & Wed) Weekends I try to cycle and run (depending on whats hurting me - usually cycle as it doesn't make my calves hurt as much.)

//////////////////

Supplements....(breakfast) I take cyclone (maximuscle) But I know this stuff is high in calories so I only do 1 scoop instead of two. I find two scoops is impossible to drink anyway. Take this with skimmed milk.

However, by around 11am I am starving...and it's really difficult to hold out to lunch, even with lots of water etc. I have some nuts which I can nibble but I try not to as I tend to get out of hand. :Cry:

My lunch usually consists of wholemeal bread, chicken and mango + either banana or orange. Lots of water /tea.

Dinner usually consists of either steamed salmon plus veg and maybe some rice (sometimes white, depending on how much time i have)

I am also taking ECA (one in the morning and one mid afternoon) These are...

25mg Ephedra

300mg synethrine

900mg guarna

100mg green tea

100mg yerba mate

200mg kola nut

150mg e-z guggulsterones

150mg chromium picolate

100mg acetyl l-carnitine

25mg ginger root extract

(I take these to help with my appettite issues, but usually the rda doesn't do anything, so sometimes I take an extra pill  ...

I take Benadryl at night to down regulate receptors...

My drink at the gym is a vit B complex (Niacin, B6, B12....potassium, sodium etc) efferescent vit tab in water. Zero calories.

I do tend to sweat a lot and feel quite good during my work outs, but tend to crash at home and feel exhaustered later on. (Cold)Getting up in the morning is a killer.

I have also started taking BCAA's (holand and barrett) 1000mg?? i think. (Bad memory sorry)

( :der: I also suffer from depression, or so they tell me. So I take st johns wort, 5-htp and anti-depressants) which explains the fatigue and lack of motivation I know....but I have gotten over it before!!!!! :nod: I can do it again. )

Anyone out there see any faults in my routine??? Can anyone help /explain why and where I am going wrong. Nothing is working!!! if anything my weight just keeps going up *cry*.

Ok, off out for a cycle ride now Burn baby burn!!!


----------



## freddee

I can't say I like your routine I take it you are trying to shed some fat I don't know if you have but you need to post up your stats, age, weight, hight, body fat% and your goals this helps people form a picture of who they are giving advice to, and then can better help.....


----------



## freddee

I am looking at what you eat and no wonder you have no energy you get out of bed and lets say you have slept fotr 8 hours, and lets say you never ate supper so we could easily say you havn't eaten in 12 hours, so then you decide for the most important meal of the day to have one scoop of over priced crap, though you give no times I can imagine you don't get any nutrition for a possible 15 hours a day (bad idea) you will have a low metabolism so you won't burn calories, you will be catabolic and loose muscle, so you don't burn as many calories, you will have no energy so you won't burn calories, you are not processing food so you won't burn calories, need I go on!!!


----------



## Pikey1466867920

Hi,

There are a good few people on here with more relevant experience to training women than I have but I can give you a general guide and point out where I see the obvious (to me ) issues.

To remain motivated you need to set yourself goals, keep them SMART ( sensible measurable, achievable, realistic, targets ) e.g. don't plan to run a sub 3:30 marathon but you could aim for a sub 8 minute mile on the treadmill or a small weight increase on a resistance exercise over a month.

Training needs to be cyclical to remain motivated and to get maximum results, e.g. don't push cardio hard on the same day you intend to push weights hard, vary things around a bit your routine doesn't need to be totally regimented you might want to take a class one evening instead of using the machines - keep things varied.

A training partner is a good idea it's much harder to let someone else down than yourself...

Diet wise you're not having enough meals, you're feeling hungry mid morning because you are hungry so should eat but not go for chocolate bars, front load your carbs to the start of the day make them low GI and also make sure you get enough protein.

I've shown a diet plan below it's not particularly aimed at losing weight, my wife is a long distance runner and this is a healthy diet for her which keeps her fuelled and gives enough variety to not get bored. I'm sort of assuming here you don't want to be a bodybuilder, I've not included food weights as I don't know how heavy or generally active you are, in short vary to suit but you should be aiming to be sated after a meal not stuffed.

Monday

Breakfast:

•	Porridge made with skimmed milk

•	Chopped banana & Handful of dates

Lunch:

•	Tuna salad made with one small tin tuna in brine, half a red pepper, one tomato, crème fraiche and mixed leaves.

•	One thick slice of wholemeal bread

Snack:

•	Two small satsumas & Handful mixed unsalted nuts

Dinner:

•	Broccoli and mushroom risotto

•	Made with Arborio rice, broccoli, mushroom, garlic, onion and vegetable stock

Tuesday

Breakfast:

•	Fruit and nut muesli with skimmed milk & Handful of blueberries

•	Toasted crumpet with low fat spread

Lunch:

•	Omelette made with one egg, onion, spinach, tomato and a tablespoon of strong mature cheddar

•	Big bunch of salad leaves on the side

Snack:

•	Two jaffa cakes & One apple

Dinner:

•	Large bowl of carrot and courgette soup, made with one carrot, one courgette, two cloves garlic and one pint vegetable stock - blended

•	Wholemeal roll with olive oil

Wednesday

Breakfast:

•	One thick slice of wholemeal toast & Peanut butter (try a variety with no added salt or sugar)

•	Handful of blueberries

Lunch:

•	Smoked mackerel, beetroot, new potato, spring onion and celery salad.

•	Dressing made with low fat yoghurt, a teaspoon of horseradish, lemon juice and black pepper.

Snack:

•	Two sticks of celery with low fat cream cheese

Dinner:

•	Beef stir-fry

•	Strips of lean beef with beansprouts, peppers, savoy cabbage and oyster sauce

•	Served with rice noodles

Thursday

Breakfast:

•	Scrambled egg with spring onion and tomato & One thick slice of wholemeal bread, toasted

Lunch:

•	Cous cous and feta salad with finely chopped tomato, celery, cucumber, spring onion, basil, mint, lemon juice and plenty of black pepper.

Snack:

•	Handful mixed unsalted nuts & One orange

Dinner:

•	Butternut squash curry made with butternut squash, aubergine, garlic, onion, spices (cumin, coriander, turmeric, mustard seed and coriander leaf), half a tin of tomatoes and low fat natural yoghurt

•	Served with rice

Friday

Breakfast:

•	Porridge made with water

•	Topped with chopped apple, almonds, sultanas and honey

Lunch:

•	Chicken and bacon salad made with chicken breast, one rasher of trimmed lean bacon, half an avocado, tomato, lettuce and topped with toasted pine nuts.

Snack:

•	One pot low fat natural yoghurt

•	One pear, chopped and stirred through the yoghurt

Dinner:

•	Small vegetable pizza

o	Pizza base

o	Sauce: tinned tomato, tomato puree, balsamic vinegar, garlic, onion and a dash of chilli powder.

o	Topped with courgette, peppers and olives or any veg of your choice

Saturday

Breakfast:

•	Berry pancakes made with two handfuls frozen berries, flour, skimmed milk, sugar, pinch of salt and drop of oil

•	Served with low fat natural yoghurt

•	One glass orange juice

Lunch:

•	Wholemeal pitta bread with hummus, ham, half a red pepper and cucumber

Snack:

•	Two celery sticks with low fat cream cheese

Dinner:

•	Baked trout (with onion, garlic, lemon and olive oil)

•	Handful new potatoes

•	Steamed green beans and broccoli

Sunday

Breakfast:

•	One rasher of grilled back bacon, half a grilled tomato, poached egg, large handful grilled mushrooms and two tablespoons baked beans

Lunch:

•	One bowl of carrot and courgette soup (as Tuesday)

•	Two oatcakes with hummus

Snack:

•	Handful mixed unsalted nuts

•	One apple

Dinner:

•	Roast chicken breast with lemon, chilli, garlic and olive oil

•	Baked sweet potato

•	Steamed spinach with garlic

•	Stewed rhubarb with custard (made from powder with skimmed milk)

Good luck

Chris


----------



## crazycal1

how old are you bud?


----------



## speedy84

Thanks for the posts. It's hard to be a woman...

A friend of mine suggested this directory: http://directory.myhammer.co.uk/beauty-and-well-being. There is a section about Nutritionists and Fitness Instructors.


----------

